# Ready to move snow in Poughkeepsie/Fishkill, NY area



## lukejost (Feb 28, 2010)

We will work 24/7. Reasonable rates. Have 3 skidloaders and 4 experienced operators. Also have snowblower for sidewalks or small drives. Please call as no internet service in Fishkill area. Luke--320-760-8645 or Joe--320-491-5525


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I see you found the site.I hope you get some work coming all that distance.If I hear of someone needing a mini,I'll pass it on.Good luck.


----------



## lukejost (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks. We appreciate it!


----------

